# Renaming a Boat



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Is it really bad luck to change the name of a boat? I have heard that it is. I dont usually buy into stuff like that, I'm just wondering where the myth comes from. I just got a boat and plan on changing the name. The current name is "Brown Eyed Girl Friend". My fiance has blue eyes.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*One suggestion.....*

Whenever she's on the boat with you, try singing.... 

*"Don't It Make Your Brown Eyes Blue"*  
*******************************


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

rename it "The Mistress" that will get rave reviews too


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

After I went and checked out the boat, I went back to a friends house and helped him bury about 150 feet of PCP in the ground and ran some coaxial cable through it. My girl called and asked what I had been doing all afternoon. My response was "I went to see my Brown Eyed Girl Friend and Laid Pipe all afternoon". She didn't like that too much.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*LMAO*

good thing your girl has a sense of humor.


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

*LMOA*

I agree CDog……. OldBay, your asking for it man!

:jawdrop:


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Yep*

I got away with it once, but that is about all that can be hoped for. I think a new name for the boat is in order.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Rotflmao, I am surprised you got away with it once because i am sure if you would have been face to face you might of had a black eye! LOL Yeah a new name is in store for sure.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

The future Mrs OldBay is 1. a redhead, and 2. has a mean right cross. She knew I was kidding, but if I had said it in person I may have taken a step back. LOL.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*REname Her Properly*

OldSalt....Once a boat is named she takes on a life of her own. Superstitution or not, there are decumented cases of boats being lost at sea, trawlers not catching any fish, sailboats not able to catch the wind, freak accidents on board....well the list goes on about renamed boats. I bought a named boat last July 4th weekend and she still has her name. Tradition has it that to rename a boat first there must be a denaming ceremony. My boat will rest through the winter with her name and when she goes back in the water in late March I'll have that denaming ceremony and give her her new name. If you go to Google and type in "Renaming A Boat" it will give you the info. Good luck with your boat and hope it never has a skunk on board.

Catman


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*You got it Catman. A denaming ceremony is in order first.*

Denaming ceremony 


"In the name of all who have sailed aboard this ship in the past, and in the name of all who may sail aboard her in the future, we invoke the ancient gods of the wind and the sea to favor us with their blessing today.

"Mighty Neptune, king of all that moves in or on the waves; and mighty Aeolus (pronounced EE-oh-lus), guardian of the winds and all that blows before them:

"We offer you our thanks for the protection you have afforded this vessel in the past. We voice our gratitude that she has always found shelter from tempest and storm and enjoyed safe passage to port.

"Now, wherefore, we submit this supplication, that the name whereby this vessel has hitherto been known _____, be struck and removed from your records.

"Further, we ask that when she is again presented for blessing with another name, she shall be recognized and shall be accorded once again the selfsame privileges she previously enjoyed.

"In return for which, we rededicate this vessel to your domain in full knowledge that she shall be subject as always to the immutable laws of the gods of the wind and the sea.

"In consequence whereof, and in good faith, we seal this pact with a libation offered according to the hallowed ritual of the sea."


Christening ceremony 


After a boat is denamed, you simply need to rename it using the traditional christening ceremony, preferably with Queen Elizabeth breaking a bottle of champagne on the bow, and saying the words:

"I name this ship ___________, and may she bring fair winds and good fortune to all who sail on her."


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Thanks guys. I wouldn't want to be on the god's bad sides while out in the water. Now I can rename the boat in a propper manner. Almost sounds like an excuse for a party.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

OldBay said:


> * Almost sounds like an excuse for a party. *


Did someone say party? I'm there!!!


----------

